# Jounaling



## bab1957 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have gone back to jounaling. I keep it in a safe place, so my H doesn't read it. Or should I? What are your thoughts on this. Should I keep my journal out in the open, even tho I know he will read it. Or let him know I have started journaling again, and would he like to read it? Does he have a right to read my private thoughts? I feel like this is the one thing I have thats mine alone, and no one but me should see it., even tho some of it is very personal, and other comments hurtful if he read it.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

bab1957 said:


> I feel like this is the one thing I have thats mine alone, and no one but me should see it., even tho some of it is very personal, and other comments hurtful if he read it.


I think you answered your own question right here. Everyone is entitled to their own personal and private thoughts. If you want to journal your private thoughts and really don't want him to see them, then don't share the journal with him.

If you have certain things that you might like him to see at some point, keep a separate journal for that. You can put thoughts in that journal that you would be willing to share with him when the time is right.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bab1957 said:


> I feel like this is the one thing I have thats mine alone, and no one but me should see it., even tho some of it is very personal, and other comments hurtful if he read it.


I agree with Enchantment. 

I'm wondering if you could even just say to him what you wrote here. Tell him you expect him to respect this. Then tuck it away for yourself.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

don't know your situation, but journaling is great for a lot of reasons;


----------



## oneonone (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with all above! I think a journal should be private. I keep one in my bedside table and online. My husband doesn't know about either one.


----------



## bab1957 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. I hide mine under the mattress on my side of the bed.


----------

